# Linux - Bsd - Osx Information



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a plethora of information available on the net regarding most installation/driver and all around usability issues for the linux, bsd and osx based operating systems.

**more to come**

*LINUX*

General Linux Help
More Linux Help

Ubuntu Homepage
Ubuntu Forums

Fedora Project
Fedora Forums

openSuse
openSuse Forums

*BSD*

FreeBSD Homepage
FreeBSD Handbook

OpenBSD Docs

BSD Forums

*OSX*

OSX Help
OSX Hints
Mac Fix It


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool.

Good general linux help: linuxforums.org and linuxhelp.org

Mac OS X: Macosxhints.com, macfixit.com


----------



## Tau (Jan 15, 2010)

to bad most of the guides/help infor out there in convoluted and obtuse =/


Good links none the less for none specific issues.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2010)

Tau said:


> to bad most of the guides/help infor out there in convoluted and obtuse =/
> 
> 
> Good links none the less for none specific issues.



i think the guides are excellent. especially since you can pretty much to cut/paste their code into the cli...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 15, 2010)

^ True. I installed Gentoo recently including KDE and full 3D acceleration doing just that. Wanted to see how fast my 4.3Ghz e8400 could compile everything using the proper hardware flags. I wasn't disappointed


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2010)

and FYI, this thread isnt for shitting on. if you have good links for docs and helpful guides let me know.


----------



## regexorcist (Apr 6, 2010)

Great links Easy Rhino!!

Here is an OpenBSD Documentation link for the BSD section:
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/index.html


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

*Ubuntu 10.04 is IceTea easy to install*

You just move the slider to select the size of the partition, then fill in your login crap and click install. DONE! The new GUI is Pimp!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 12, 2012)

Slackware Linux 
Slackware Essentials

Slackware Current ISO Provider : 
http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/slackware/slackware-current-iso/
http://ftp.slackware.no/slackware/slackware-current-iso/
http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-current-iso/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow somebody should probably update this ha!


----------

